# Installing 721



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

Ok. So I should be getting my 721 soon and I have a question about the type of switches I'm going to be needing to install it.

Here is my situation right now:

- Dish 500 with Twin LNBs
- Dish 300 on 61.5
- SW-21
- 2 receivers

I plan to replace one of those 2 receivers with the 721. Can anyone tell me what type of a switch I'm going to be needing for that?

I take it that I can throw out my SW-21 out the window now or can it actually be useful?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You are best just to keep that dish that you have up and put the dish up that you are going to receive just for your 721. 

The 721 does have a bug with the dishpro where it will lose the 110 or 119 satellite about once or twice day and you have to reset it, so you may be better off using the nondishpro lnbf for the 721 until the software is released fixing that bug in an upcoming software update.


----------



## rmoore3d (Jun 19, 2002)

I know you had problems with the dishpro twin LNBF but not all installations are problematic. For three weeks I have had (2) 721s an (2) 501s installed on a dishpro twin and (2) dishpro 34 switches with no problems. I don't know why you would advise DmitriA to install another dish. If you are afraid of the new dishpro equipment an old style quad LNBF would work fine and avoid the second dish.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

DmitriA - what do you want to do ?

If the 721 (as well as the one you are keeping) all need to see 61.5, 119, and 110, You need either a SW64 (and replace the TWIN LNB with 2 Dual LNB's - also need a Dual LNB on the 61.5) OR replace all your current LNB's with a DishPro Twin (for the Dish500) and a DishPro single for 61.5, and add a DishPro34 switch. If your other receiver is NOT a DishPro model (i.e. a 301, 501/508), then you also need a Legacy adapter for that receiver.

If the 721's tuners do not need to see 61.5, then you could simply replace the Twin with the Quad and use the SW21 for your other receiver.

Keep in mind that the 721 has 2 tuners and BOTH have to be hooked up AND you can't split the cable.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooper _
> *DmitriA - what do you want to do ?
> *


Yeah, I guess I didn't make that clear. I want to see all 3 satellites from both receives - the 721 and 501.

Jeez, and here I thought it would be relatively easy. I am beginning to think that it would be best to just invite a professional installer and let him jump around on the roof...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Congrats on winning your 721 on the Tech Chat.

A 721 is a HUGE prize!

If you have a SW 64 you should be fine.  If in doubt have a pro install it.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *A 721 is a HUGE prize!
> *


Thanks! But I have a feeling this prize is going to cost me quite a bit now if I'm going to have to replace all my LNBs and switches


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

If you don't want it you can send it to me my dad would love it, I'd even pay shipping HAHA :lol:



> _Originally posted by DmitriA _
> *
> 
> Thanks! But I have a feeling this prize is going to cost me quite a bit now if I'm going to have to replace all my LNBs and switches  *


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I'll take it off your hands for shipping  Wouldn't bother me to buy a SW44 (or SW64) to replace my 2 SW21's.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Well I am not saying that he would have problems, but then I wonder why some are having problems while others are not with this twin dishpro issue vs. legacy twin? Maybe this is not a software issue then if it is not happening with all of the units.

I did forget about the quad. If you have all dishpro receivers then you would be better off getting the quad even with the possible bug and wait for the software to fix the problem. You could use the current dish you have for the 721 until the bug is worked out IF you do experience the bug (one satellite coming in but not the other).

Also I told him to use two dishes because it is generally cheaper to use two dishes. Seeing that you can 'stack' on the dishpro technology then maybe it is cheaper now since they have brought this forth.


----------

